# Where can I, my husband and our surrogate get treatment?



## Hopeful Mum (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi,

I'm looking for advice.  I am struggling to work out internationally what are our best options for treatment.  At the moment I am either looking for a private clinic that will give me IVF treatment and then treat my surrogate as though she were receiving donated eggs, or the 2nd option which is more likely to be the case where intact my surrogate is receiving a donor egg.

Im so confused - some clinics in Spain say they can help others say the country does not allow surrogacy.  Then some clinics in the Czech Rep say they could treat us while others say no to surrogacy.

I am apprehensive of going abroad in the first place, but when I get such conflicting information, it just really makes me worry.

Has anyone been fortunate enough to have successful surrogacy treatment abroad? What clinic did you use and would you recommend them?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Have you tried Peny in Serum clinic in Athens, Greece


----------



## kaosfusion (Oct 24, 2011)

The most popular are Greece as previous mentioned and Reprofit in Brno.  We did everything at CARE in the UK, they have clinics up and down the country so checkups were done at my local clinic and the transfer was in Manchester.


----------

